# Help 2007 Polaris Ranger 700 XP



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok all I have a problem with my Ranger and last two times y'all nailed it for me. I went to lease Sunday and have only ran bike 3-4 times in last couple of months due to work(**** turnarounds) and was heading to fill feeders and it was running kind of sluggish it did'nt have max power and then all of a sudden it like botttomed out and backfired a couple of timesand died!!!! It would always crank right back up and would do the same thing every time?!?!?!?! I changed the fuel pump last year(one of my problems y'all fixed) and I know it could be the problem but its not acting the same as it was before I changer the pump...Where do I start?? Any help is greatly appreciated!!! Thanka 2coolers


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like an Ethanol/water issue. Drain all gas and replace fuel filter.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

check the manifold between the carb or fuel injection throttle body. The clamp that holds it can come loose. The manifold is just a rubber boot.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*What sand storm said*

I have an 07 did the same thing. The rubber boot had a crack in it and was making it run like that.


----------

